# Royal White Sheep



## she-earl (Jun 29, 2009)

I would like to have some discussion on this breed of sheep.  Several times over the past years, I have raised Dorset sheep and really liked them.  I am once again looking to get some sheep.  I have thought about getting a hair breed sheep but am still comtemplating which breed.  Does anyone have experience with hair breed sheep especially the Royal Whites.  Does anyone have lambs available?  I don't mind if they are orphaned and need to be bottle fed.  Thanks.


----------



## username taken (Jun 29, 2009)

Well, personally I prefer a bit more colour!







These are Damara sheep - my breed of choice. They are discussed here (detailed info at the bottom of the first page):

http://backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=1216

Damaras I believe are in Canada but not US. If I were in the US I'd be breeding Katahdin, and I believe they offer some distinct advantages over the Damaras - but, we dont have Katahdin here. 

Just watch the temperament - hair breeds on whole dont tend to have as steady and mellow temper as woolly breeds. Particularly Dorpers can get rather mean.


----------



## Beekissed (Jun 29, 2009)

The fellow off whom I bought my Katahdin/St. Croix sheep is getting a RW buck to start breeding over his flock.  One buck costs $900!!!  He got a bargain of a young weanling buck for $250.  I've heard good things about the breed and would definitely like to try some of those characteristics.


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 25, 2009)

Here is some more info on the Royal White breed of hair sheep:

http://www.royalwhitesheep.biz/

http://www.reedfarms.com/Lambs.html



> *ABOUT THE BREED:*
> Royal White is a new breed of sheep.  The first new sheep breed in the United States in the last 20 years.  The breed was developed by William Hoag.
> 
> Royal White Sheep are:
> ...


----------

